# McChristmas is coming



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2017)

Seems after Halloween the Christmas stuff goes up around our town

Not sure what happened to Thanksgiving....

anyway

Tis the season

I have a habit of observing
then 
jotting down the events as recalled


Went to town

Stopped at McDonalds

Walked in (drive thru was jammed)
Ordered a McCoffee
Stood back in order purgatory away from the ever growing line of pseudo-beefcravers

Frantic place

Pre diabetic saccharinated preschoolers zipping from the play room to the McToilet and back.
Young McMuthers, with old eyes, trying to keep track, chasing with sanitized wipes.

The McManager is a tad over the top.
Too happy
Worn out smile
No longer actually sees individuals, just the herd.
He’ll prolly go home a couple hours after his shift, trudge up the stairs to his apartment, throw his bills on the kitchen table, sit, open his McBrick burger with stale fries, and stare....at his gun.

The trainee is doing her best to remain in the flow, the running of the McBulls.

The old hand, been there forever (two months), instinctively stabs at a handful of tiny Heinz ketchup packets for the lacking customer in the emergency queue.

An old man, squinting at the menu board, trying to decide on which delicacy would be optimal in regard to his budget and digestive tract while the assistant manager idles in high gear, eyes darting. 

Good coffee

No need for a refill

Made my way to the Ronald McDonald house of poop.
Left a rather significant obstacle in McStall number 2....fitting.
Noticed the auto flush was still struggling with it as I administered a papal blessing to the McAuto faucet.

My work is done here.

Outside, three McTrainees are by the dumpster, huffing down cigarettes, texting, eyeballing the time.

I am happy

For McRetirement


----------



## Lady (Nov 4, 2017)

Ive never been in a Mac,!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2017)

Lady said:


> Ive never been in a Mac,!!



You're not missing much, Lady.

Gary's interesting post mentioned "what happened to Thanksgiving?"  Retail stores skip it; we don't buy gifts for Thanksgiving, just a few decorations


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 4, 2017)

So funny but true Gary. The last time I went to a McDonalds was about two years ago. The Grandkids needed a burger and fries fix. I sat watching the kids bounce around in that big tub of plastic balls with the netting all around. Reminded me of a giant ferret cage. Every once in awhile they came back to the table for a swig of apple juice my daughter gives them to offset the dangers lurking in the burger and fries.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2017)

Very funny observations, Gary!  McDonalds is an institution, and I try not to be a McSnob, but it has been many years since I have eaten there.  My McSon-in-law likes their Mcshakes, and last Christmas, I stopped by for a Mcgift card for him. Every McTree needs a McBull on it at McChristmas-time!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> You're not missing much, Lady



Actually, there's really good coffee there...for a buck

the entertainment is free


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 7, 2017)

Gary O' said:


> Actually, there's really good coffee there...for a buck
> 
> the entertainment is free



Sometimes the employees can be the entertainment.  Years ago, I went in for a cup of coffee, asked the cashier if she could put some ice cubes in it.  Her response:  "Ice cubes?  Is that anything like _ice?"  _


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2017)

I do like their coffee and have their fish sandwich once in awhile. Wouldn’t surprise me if their fish comes from an unknown species from the bottom of the sea. But, it’s good.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I do like their coffee and have their fish sandwich once in awhile. Wouldn’t surprise me if their fish comes from an unknown species from the bottom of the sea. But, it’s good.


"In New Zealand and the United Kingdom Filet-O-Fish contains hoki instead of Alaska pollock. McDonald's Canada, United States, United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand, Czech Republic, The Netherlands and Hong Kong use a half slice of cheese in each Filet-O-Fish sandwich".

"Dive in...."


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2017)

Merry Hallowthanksmas!  It's like Festivus....the holiday for the rest of us.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2017)

Big McChristmas gift

"A campaign for McDonald's Sweden during Christmas 2014".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Warrigal (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't like Maccas for several reasons. One because the food is unhealthy and two because they use rather unprincipled methods to adapt children to their commercial plan rather than adapt their food to the needs of children. They are the masters of manipulation of their customers.

Early on I decided to take my grandchildren to other food outlets to expose them to a variety of cuisines. I figured that once they developed a taste for real food such as Italian, Thai etc they would forever be immune to the predatory practices of the burger chains.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2017)

[h=1]Ex-Workers Reveal The One Item You Should Never Order At McDonald's[/h]


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

....'nother "Square meal" shot down in flames!nthego:


----------



## oldman (Nov 15, 2017)

For a buck they have pretty good coffee and it's any size for $1.00.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 15, 2017)

The Fishy History of the McDonald’s Filet-O-Fish Sandwich

_"On Good Friday in 1962, both the Hula Burger (a piece of grilled pineapple and cheese on a bun) and the Filet-O-Fish sandwiches appeared on the menu in selected locations—whichever sandwich sold the most would win. The final score? Hula Burger: 6, Filet-O-Fish: 350."_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

"*The Hula Burger was a meatless burger* introduced in the 1960's by Ray Kroc to McDonald's. It was a substitute for American Catholics that would not eat meat on Friday. The burger was a slice of grilled pineapple with cheese on a bun. But this was designed to go up against the Filet-O-Fish, which was created by a Catholic McDonald's Franchisee Louis M. "Lou" Groen. McDonald's killed the Hula Burger early on, as it became quickly evident that its alternative, the Filet-o-Fish, was getting much better traction".

In 1984 they had a version with burger!





Bring back a Pineapple and burger version!nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2017)

enjoyed the "read" Gary  I like your style of writing/jotting, fun to read


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 16, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> enjoyed the "read" Gary  I like your style of writing/jotting, fun to read



Well, thank you D2

dug out another (somewhat) McD story I penned a year ago;

Kind of a crazy thing happened yesterday in the check out at wally world. 
 The lady behind us said ‘you dropped some money’.
Criminy, it was $25.
 I’d been handed a couple bills and jammed ‘em into my pocket alongside my money clip.
 Sure enough, there they were, on the floor.
 I was so motivated toward returning her kindness I volunteered to pay for her little purchase.
 Heh, her seemingly cheap picture frames were ringing up at $4.96 each.
 Half dozen of them. 
 It was a crazy thing that happened.
 Not a stupid one.
 But the crazy part was seeing her in the Bi Mart parking lot just a few minutes later.
 She waved, beckoned us with hand signals to come pay for her purchase there.
 Quite the sense of humor.

 On another almost kindly note, a few weeks ago we were in the McD’s drive thru getting our ritual morning coffee. 
 Drove forward to pay and the lady said the people ahead of us ‘payed it forward’.
I thought, gosh, what a neat thing, I’ll do the same, not break this chain of happiness.
 Made me feel warm inside.
 Glanced at the carload of family behind us.
 Boy, did they look hungry.
 Somebody can make a new happiness chain.
 That free coffee was sure good.
 Made me feel warm inside.

 Y’all be kind to someone today.

 I could be out there.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2017)

Super-size that!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2017)

McDonald's introduced us to little Corey Feldman!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

What a cutie Aunt Bea, I don't remember seeing this, thanks for sharing.  I thought he was exceptional in "Stand By Me" with Richard Dreyfus narrating


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2017)

I enjoyed your post Gary.  I still like the filet of fish when you can get it fresh.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2017)

*McGobble, Gobble!*

McDonald's tests yet another breakfast bowl here in Southern California with the arrival of the new Turkey Sausage and Tomatillo Scramble Bowl.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2017)

McDonald's coffee is excellent, IMO, and at 49 cents for a Senior coffee, it sure beats spending $4 at Starbucks.  We always stop on our monthly trip to the city for a cup.  Once in awhile, in the city, if we've been up real late at the casino, and don't get up in time for their breakfast, I hop over to a nearby McD for a Sausage and Egg McMuffin.  With the holidays approaching, they are serving the McRibs again...I will certainly have one of those sometime soon.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2017)

Don M. said:


> it sure beats spending $4 at Starbucks.



I tried Starbucks
Once
Became incredulous at the price….of coffee
Became indecisive at what conglomeration of flavors I should pick
Noticed people in the vehicle queue idling their engines
For a very long time
Anxious to pay an exorbitant amount of money
For
Coffee

Folks wonder why they can’t make ends meet
Seems they do this every day
Every morning

Actually, the buck for McCoffee is pretty high in relation to a cup from the home pot

I’m talking myself in to something….

Nawww, I’d miss the entertainment


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> *McGobble, Gobble!*
> 
> McDonald's tests yet another breakfast bowl here in Southern California with the arrival of the new Turkey Sausage and Tomatillo Scramble Bowl.



These look pretty good, actually. I can't even remember the last time I went to McDonald's. I remember stopping at a Burger King about 2 years ago and our new Sonic last year. I think I'll try these McD bowls if they come to CT.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2017)

Don M. said:


> McDonald's coffee is excellent, IMO, and at 49 cents for a Senior coffee, it sure beats spending $4 at Starbucks.  We always stop on our monthly trip to the city for a cup.  Once in awhile, in the city, if we've been up real late at the casino, and don't get up in time for their breakfast, I hop over to a nearby McD for a Sausage and Egg McMuffin.  With the holidays approaching, they are serving the McRibs again...I will certainly have one of those sometime soon.



Oh Don, I just can't enjoy McDonald's coffee. My grandson brought one home for me a few months ago. It's just too weak for me.
Starbuck's however, hits me over the head with flavor. To each his own I guess but I wish it wasn't so darn expensive!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2017)

12 Days of McChristmas


----------

